# Bottle clleaning



## Auburnbeer (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi,
Was just wondering if someone could put me in contact with someone that cleans bottles.
Thanks, scott


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 19, 2022)

Do you have access to warm water and dish soap? A green scrubbie? Bits of copper wire?


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 19, 2022)

Joe Brisson with SW Bottle & Jar Spa. Top professional bottle cleaner in the US.


----------



## DS12560 (Mar 23, 2022)

First post in a long time but, I had an idea I have not tried yet, but it sounds interesting. It came from cleaning a Wolfard oil lamp internal oil reservoir bulb that was soiled. Take a piece of stiffer wire about a foot long. A rectangle of scotchbrite.  however long and wide thought to be necessary for the application. Set the piece of scotchbrite in the center of the wire and fold it over. Then twist the wire holding the scotchbrite in a vice in it's middle. Twisted wire is then like a drill bit.    Scotchbrite and wire form a "T".  Insert wire in drill and tighten. Then insert the scotchbrite on the other end into the reservoir with a citrus cleaner that had been soaking.  Turn on drill and let the scotchbrite spin around inside the bulb.  Remove rinse etc.  This cleaned the reservoir like new !      But, the idea then morphed into an electrical wire. Strip back the insulation so the bare wire is about half the diameter of the bottle. Wire stiffness can vary depending but should be flexible enough that centrifugal force of a high speed drill would make the wire spray outward like a chimney sweep broom. Inserted into bottle and other insulated end into drill.  Turn on drill allowing wire and centrifugal force to do the rest.  Cleaner or soak can vary.  If this is an old trick and everybody knows about it, then nevermind


----------

